# #2 24" Taper-Sawn cedar shakes



## larson1951 (Aug 27, 2012)

i have 8 pallets (76.8 square) of cedar shakes i need to sell for less than 99 bucks a square (5 bundles per sq)
they are new and bright with the original heavy wrappers on them
they have never been exposed to the sun
i am in north dakota
any one need any? my email: [email protected]
thanks,
steve
i also have new #PREMIUM 24" Taper-sawn
new and bright with original wrappers these are stored inside a building and also have never seen sunlight


----------

